# long time lurker first post



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

Hi,
I was going to comment on another thread but thought I should introduce myself first. I am a 48 yr old male married for 25 yrs, two great kids, nearly sexless since second child born. 

I certainly don't have THE answer, but with much persistence things are turning around. 

I know all about the slow withdrawal of all things sexual and intimate. I know first hand the pain of the "for sure tomorrow nights" that never come. The rules. OMG so many rules. Only in the bedroom. At night. Don't do this, can't touch that, would NEVER do that, no kissing, no "marathon" sex, no quickies, etc. I know the bait and switch. I know the frustration of refusing to even talk about it, the ANGER when they are forced to talk about, the Eskimo pj's, undressing in the closet, the endless excuse list, etc etc 

This beautiful sensual giving girl I married had almost overnight turned into a frigid, nagging, *****y old woman. 
The 
Getting into traffic. More later. To all the young guys, there is hope, but it is not easy. I nearly lost everything including my sanity, battled addiction, depression, an affair (mine) , etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

jay1365 said:


> Hi,
> I was going to comment on another thread but thought I should introduce myself first. I am a 48 yr old male married for 25 yrs, two great kids, nearly sexless since second child born.
> 
> I certainly don't have THE answer, but with much persistence things are turning around.
> ...


Awesome... lets hear what steps actually helped. Congrats.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

you're preaching to the choir here!

Feel free to vent. there are alot of us here (Unfortunately)


----------

